# Wedding gift for my son



## ross51 (Jul 11, 2006)

A wedding gift for my son and new daughter-in-law.  The wedding is July 29.  I will give it to them after the wedding.  The date may help him remember the anniversary. Keep him out of trouble.
Cocobolo and a penstate pen, can't remember the model.

Critiques and comments welcome.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 11, 2006)

A very beautiful present, great work Ross.


----------



## arjudy (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nicely done.  I'm sure he will love it.  Reminding him of the date is a good idea too.  My anniversary is the day after my brother's birthday and my wife's birthday in on Valentines Day.  I love easy to remember dates.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 11, 2006)

Fantastic mate Ilove your work great finish.well done Ross they will be very happy Im sure.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jul 11, 2006)

That is one beautiful present Ross.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 11, 2006)

That is a very nice piece, Ross! I'm sure she'll love it. If she doesn't, just send it to me.[][]


----------



## Dario (Jul 11, 2006)

Wonderful!  I am sure it will be treasured.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 12, 2006)

just fantastic...


----------



## alparent (Jul 12, 2006)

Amen to the verse you used!
And the piece is just fantastic!
What kit did you use to do that?


----------



## OSCAR15 (Jul 12, 2006)

SUPURB !


----------



## nilsatcraft (Jul 12, 2006)

What a great gift!  I'm sure they'll be very impressed- all the best to them.


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome looking pen!


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice, what kind of finsh did you use? It looks great!


----------



## epson (Jul 12, 2006)

Great idea.  This should be treasured.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nicely done and a wonderful gift for them.


----------



## ross51 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for looking and the kind remarks.
The pen kit is from Penstate PK10-FP2 with CA finish.
The base was finished with Deft.


----------



## woodmarc (Jul 12, 2006)

Exsquisite (sp?) work.  I'd love to know if you did the engraving yourself.

BTW,  Where do you people come up with all these awsome ideas???


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nicely done and very thoughtful!


----------



## Johnathan (Jul 13, 2006)

What a wonderful gift. Isn't it great when you know that what you have made has just become a family heirloom.


----------



## ross51 (Jul 13, 2006)

The engraving was done by Akulazik in Spring TX.  www.akulazik.com.  The PIC's don't do it justice.  It looks better in person.  Pictures are not my strong suit


----------



## ross51 (Jul 13, 2006)

Johnathan
never thought about that but is is hart warming after thinking about it.  Thanks for that thought.


----------



## blacksmith2461 (Jul 13, 2006)

nice desk set something to be proud of. what a great idea for a gift.


----------

